# I have a question



## allowingthecakeeating (Mar 13, 2013)

My STBXH is requesting that he have each of our 3 kids one night a week individually. WTF....is this normal? My house will be a revolving door.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

allowingthecakeeating said:


> My STBXH is requesting that he have each of our 3 kids one night a week individually. WTF....is this normal? My house will be a revolving door.


What's the point? 

Work out a custody agreement that you're both okay with, and stick to it.


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

The one daughter who is at odds with him will be very opposed to this idea. You might benefit from mediation to work out a custody agreement, so you don't have to carry the whole battle yourself?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a friend with two daughters and his initial request was to have a week with each child, separately, then one week together, then one week with no kids. The judge thought he was an idiot, and never split the kids. They are happier siblings today because of it.


----------

